# where to sell my multi head embroidery machine



## newmoon1999 (Jan 21, 2013)

We have a 6 head Brother embroidery machine, and need to know where or who I could contact re. selling it. We need to make room for some new equipment.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try ebay or craigslist in your local area or maybe digitsmith.com


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Beacon funding would be a place to start. They have a good line on just about everyone who has or wants equipment and can possibly give you a fair valuation on it. Also your distributor that you are buying the new equipment from might buy it or know someone who will buy it.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Where is it located?


----------



## thebeast (Jul 28, 2013)

I ran across this website yesterday.

EmbroideryGarageSale.com

I know there are some craigslist listings re-posted here.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

very interesting site


----------

